# Corsair H80 für Q6600?



## C33040 (26. Dezember 2011)

*Corsair H80 für Q6600?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde. Entschuldigt bitte, falls ich den Tread im falschen Forum erstellt haben sollte. Ich wusste nicht genau wohin damit. 
Ich hatte vor meinen Q6600 weiter zu übertakten, und dachte da an die Komplettwasserkühlung Corsair H80 oder eine eigens zusammengestellte. Wichtig ist mir nur die Kühlleistung für die CPU. Zu was würdet ihr mir den raten? Zu viel Geld wollte ich allerdings nicht ausgeben (unter 200 €). Und bitte keine Hinweise  wie "kauf dir ne neue CPU". 
Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn du kühlleistung willst entweder ne h100 oder ne eigene. Legst du kein wert auf die lautstärke?


----------



## C33040 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*

Erst mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Eine H100 passt leider nicht in mein Gehäuse . Lautstärke wär mir nicht so wichtig. Ich weiß, dass die H80 extrem Laut ist.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*

Die H70 kühlt so weit ich weiß sogar ein wenig besser, und ist günstiger zu haben 

Für einen E8400@ 4,5GHz hat sie gereicht, da sollte auch bei einem Q6600 ein wenig OC drin sein. 
Wunder darfst du aber nicht erwarten.
Diese Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind nicht viel besser als starke Luftkühler wie ein Noctua NH-D14 oder ähnliche.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

C33040 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Eine H100 passt leider nicht in mein Gehäuse . Lautstärke wär mir nicht so wichtig. Ich weiß, dass die H80 extrem Laut ist.



Also ich hab die h60 und die lüfter dabei sind ne qual.... Ich hab einfach gehäuselüfter gedrosselt und drangemacht. Dann gibts aber auch temps von 80 grad @ i7 870 @ 3,19ghz. Wenn 100% (1000rpm) hab ich so 55/60 maximal. Es kommt aber auch sehr(!) darauf an ob der kühler frische luft von außen nach innen und dann durch lüfter oben raus oder aus dem gehäuse raus machst. Das sind schon so 10 grad und mehr bei niedriger auslastung.
Wenn dir lautstärke egal ist und du mit der kühhlleistung einer h80 zufrieden bist und zu faul für ne wakü bist solltest du die nehmen.


----------



## C33040 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*

Zu faul eher nicht. Einziger Kritikpunkt, ist für mich der Preis, da die H80 einfach recht günstig zu haben ist. Hab noch einen Scythe Mugen 2 als Kühler. Wird bei 3,2 GHZ schon recht warm. Auf 3,6 wollte ich aber eigentlich noch kommen.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

C33040 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu faul eher nicht. Einziger Kritikpunkt, ist für mich der Preis, da die H80 einfach recht günstig zu haben ist. Hab noch einen Scythe Mugen 2 als Kühler. Wird bei 3,2 GHZ schon recht warm. Auf 3,6 wollte ich aber eigentlich noch kommen.



Och da reicht ne h80 ja vollkommen. Hat die nich n i990x bei 5,2 bei 80 grad gehalten? Oder träum ich?
Ich würde aber schon ne neue cpu nehmen *versteck*


----------



## C33040 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Och da reicht ne h80 ja vollkommen. Hat die nich n i990x bei 5,2 bei 80 grad gehalten? Oder träum ich?
> Ich würde aber schon ne neue cpu nehmen *versteck*


 
Schon in Ordnung . Die CPU ist nicht der Wahnsinn, reicht finde ich aber noch aus. Ansichtssache. Den Kühler kann man ja weiter verwenden.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

C33040 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon in Ordnung . Die CPU ist nicht der Wahnsinn, reicht finde ich aber noch aus. Ansichtssache. Den Kühler kann man ja weiter verwenden.



Willst du andere lüfter für die h80 oder erträgs du die wirklich?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*

Also so viel stärker als ein Mugen ist die H80 auch wieder nicht 

Und vor allem bei gleicher Lühlleistung viel lauter. Aber das musst du entscheiden, wenn dir die paar Grad das Geld wert sind, dann viel spaß damit


----------



## C33040 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*

Unter Vollast ist er jetzt schon ziemlich laut. Weiß nicht wie das im Vergleich zur H80 ist. Bringen andere Lüfter einen deutlichen Unterschied?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*

Bei anderen Lüftern kannst du bei geringerer Lautstärke nahezu die selbe Kühlleistung erreichen. Dsa kostet dann aber auch wieder, da solche Lüfter nicht billig sind.

Wenn du trotzdem welche willst, kann ich dir die Noisblocker BlackSilentpro PL2 empfehlen. Für mehr Leistung die PL3.


----------



## C33040 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*

Also ist eine selbst zusammengestelle Wasserkühlung deutlich sinnvoller? Und damit erziele ich dann auch bessere temps?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*

Sinnvoller für die paar MHz sicher nicht,auch wenn die Temperaturen je nachdem wie viel zu ausgibst schon um einiges besser werden können.
Der Q6600 ist nun mal nicht der jüngste 

Ob der jetzt mit 3,2 oder 3,6GHz läuft ist kein gigantischer, weltumbrechender Unterschied. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist dein Geld mit dem, was keiner aussprechen darf  besser angelegt, als wenn du jetzt viel Geld für eine Custom-wakü ausgibst.


----------



## C33040 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*

Das der Unterschied nicht großartig sein wird dachte ich mir schon. Dann  nehme ich doch ne selbst zusammengestellte Wasserkühlung. Die ist dann  auch Zukunftssicher. Kann ich dann eine Zusammenstellung von z.B EK Water Blocks nehmen oder soll ich die Komponenten einzeln kaufen?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*

Naja, Zukunftsicher ist immer so ne Sache...

Damit die wirklich "Zukunftssicher" ist, brauchst du schon anständige Komponenten, einen guten (großen ) Radiator, und bei der nächsten Generation musst du trotzdem mindestens den CPU-Kühler tauschen. Ich persönlich würds nicht machen 

Aber ist ja deine Entscheidung, du kannst ja mal die guides zu Wasserkühlungen (klick und klick) durchlesen, einen Warenkorb erstellen und die Jungs im Wakü-Forum das ganze absegnen lassen


----------



## C33040 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Naja, Zukunftsicher ist immer so ne Sache...
> 
> Damit die wirklich "Zukunftssicher" ist, brauchst du schon anständige Komponenten, einen guten (großen ) Radiator, und bei der nächsten Generation musst du trotzdem mindestens den CPU-Kühler tauschen. Ich persönlich würds nicht machen
> 
> Aber ist ja deine Entscheidung, du kannst ja mal die guides zu Wasserkühlungen (klick und klick) durchlesen, einen Warenkorb erstellen und die Jungs im Wakü-Forum das ganze absegnen lassen



Den Guide kenn ich schon. Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Corsair H80 für Q6600?*

Ein CPU-Kühler-Tausch beim Hardware-Wechsel ist so gut wie nie nötig bei einer Cutom-Wakü. Eine neue Halterung (wenn überhaupt) reicht in aller Regel völlig aus. Bei Graka-Kühlersn sieht´s da etwas anders aus. Die Graka ist in der Regel aber leider die Stelle wo ne gute Kühlung mehr bringt, denn eine CPU ist im Verlgeich zur Graka ja sowieso keine Herausforderung für ne Wasserkühlung und für die meisten anspruchsvollen Anwendungen auch nicht sonderlich wichtig.

Ich persönlich würde bei veralteter Hardware nicht mehr viel in etwas investieren, was sich nicht erweitern lässt und dessen Haltbarkeit sich erst noch bweisen muss (also eien Kompakt-Kühlung). Die Kompakt-Teile haben eigentlich nur in absoluten Ausnahemfällen ihre Daseinsberechtigung. 
Also entweder bei Lukü bleiben oder ne vernünftige Kern-Wakü (also CPU-only) zur späteren Erweiterung aufbauen. Man könnte z.B. einen internen Radi für die Zeit bis zum nächsten Hardware-Upgrade verwenden, und später die Radifläch emit einem externen Radi erweitern, wenndie Grafikkarte mit unter Wasser gesetzt wird. 
Die Überktaktertei um weitere 400 Mhz würd ich mir bei der jetzigen Kiste aber so oder so sparen, weils einfach nichts bringt udn der Stromverbauch völlig unnötig noch weiter steigt. Für 95% aller Spiele und auch bei vileen anderen anspruchsvollen Anwendungen ist die CPU sowieso ziemlich irrelevant. Wenn du aber wirklich CPU-lastige rechenintensive Anwendungen hast, würde ich auch eher das Unaussprechliche in Erwägung ziehen . Dann kannste dir das Geld für eine neue Kühlung sparen, den Mugen weiter nutzen und stattdessen erst mal ins Baord und den Speicher investieren, denn aktuelle Mittelklasse 4-Core CPUs sind schon bei Standard-Takt messbar schneller und werden nicht mehr so heiß wie dein altes Eisen.


----------

